# New species found in Ausrtralia waters



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Found this article this morning online.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26786412

New species of sharks and rays found

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/26778376/


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Weird fish but that one looks like a cuttlefish to me.


----------



## Asully70 (Aug 22, 2008)

somthing weird to think about is that we know more about outer space than we do about the ocean


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

sweet... knowing Kevin, I bet we get some of these endemic new species soon at liveaquaria.com


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Cool, the Southern Dogfish looks pretty freaky. We have dogfish in our coastal waters during the fall time, theyre pretty cool... no teeth though, so you can get close to em


----------



## alexwhite (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey just found a great video on looking after Marine Fish, Sure you will find it useful as I did 

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=fd6pp5&s=4&hid=1&tag=fish+marine


----------



## it4lian (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow kinda sad that their just discovered, yet already endangered, some of them. Pretty cool discoveries though.


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Whats interesting, is that most of these animals have been handled before, but now that we are creating dna databases, we are finding out that many of the animals we assumed were one species, turns out to be a new species. Also remember that "species" is tossed around alot these days. The line between species and sub-species is really blurred. Often times, these animals can in fact interbreed with others, but are just geographically isolated, so they are labeled differently so people know where they came from. I dont know why this US news network is featuring australia, when in the Flower Garden Banks (bout 100 miles south of texas), new species are discovered every day.


----------

